# Roller hen in Northbrook, IL



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Another 911 rescue. Could never contact owner or who banded the bird. The bird is a 2003. Not sure what color. She just walked up to a house and started following this man around. I got a local gentleman to go pick her up, but he can't keep her. He does rescues his self and just doesn't have the room to keep all that come in. He's been very gracious so far about traveling and picking up birds. If anyone is interested.......PM me.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, a few thoughts on the topic. Can he take a picture that can get 
posted in the adoption forum??

Here's a link to some folks in that area that do rescue work who may also
have some placement resources:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=201199&postcount=8

And here's a member in that general area who may be interested in
adopting the hen:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?find=lastposter&t=20450

Good luck finding a home for the bird.

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumping this one up. Rescuer just contacted me and asked if I had found a home for this bird. He's got it caged and has had it housed that way for about two weeks. I think that the weather is cooling off a bit now and it would probably be ok to ship a bird.
I've also asked for pictures.......AGAIN. He sent me some, but they were imbedded in the body of the email and I couldn't get them out to post. I've asked him to send them as attachments..........we'll see.......

PS: It's a Blue Bar by the way...........


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re hen*

This hen just followed him around as on foot? I am looking for a rescued young hen for my rescued cock. This bird is basically prisoner/pet. Would this bird be good candidate for rescue by me?

j


----------

